# Oil on top of valve cover plastics



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I keep noticing oil on top of the plastic valve cover plastics but cannot find a leak anywhere ive searched for hours and now have notices oil on the plug wires but the block is bone dry I don't understand any ideas


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the dip stick pushed in all the way??


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes dipstick is all the way in the lil rubber gromet is broke but still in place


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The O ring? That could be the cause.........


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lots of blowby could be exacerbating the problem


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> Lots of blowby could be exacerbating the problem


Stupid.? How do I fix that lol


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I am  but excessive blowby usually happens when your piston rings aren't working right from wear or damage. It also could be the PVC system isn't working correctly. Have you done anything to that or are you using a catch can?


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Not that I know of I bought the car with a mild cam, not sure if previous owner did anything else no catch can either


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

i wouldnt worry about it, mine has been stained and gets some up there for the last 60k... i had it tuned and dyno'd and made great hp still, if you are suspecting blow by, check your intake system and see if its been coming up through there and check your oil level. but if you do have blow by, you will start losing power and alot of it,on my lt1 i had blow by and instead of making 400 plus i was makin like 250 , dead holes suck, so just take it in and get it checked out


----------

